# No Iron before Test?!?



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

Why do they want people to stop taking vitamins or medications with Iron 7 days before a colonoscopy? I noticed that on my prep paper. What about foods rich in Iron? The only breakfast food I can digest easily is Rice Krispies in 1% milk or just Rice. Sometimes I eat a plain egg and some toast. Rice Krispies contain 60% iron per serving! What the box says. Can I eat these foods? I also have Ensure and it contains 25% iron..can I still drink that (obviously not drink it on prep day or day of test). I hope I didn't just mess up..I just ate a bowl of Krispies and test is tuesday.


----------

